# Wie mach ich am einfachsten so ein Menü?



## foxx21 (19. Januar 2002)

Hallo ich wollte euch fragen wie ich am einfachsten so ein menü wie
hier mache, das oben,!


Danke


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (19. Januar 2002)

hi,
so wie jene auch.. mit flash  oder dhtml / js


----------



## Avariel (19. Januar 2002)

*Hä?*

Wo soll da ein Menü sein? Bei mir werden da zwei blaue Balken, ein Foto und n bisschen Text angezeigt.


----------



## SirNeo (20. Januar 2002)

Hier bist du wohl falsch, der ganze Head ist Flash.
Hab da mal ähnliches für dhtml gefunden, vielleicht hilft es weiter.
Menü 
Unter Menü findest du verschiedene Versionen.


----------



## sam (20. Januar 2002)

viel besser:
http://www.dhtmlcentral.com/coolmenus/download.asp
have fun!
mfg
sam


----------



## SirNeo (21. Januar 2002)

Stimmt die sehen wirklich besser aus, die werde ich mir auch mal etwas näher ansehen. Sind wirklich ziemlich coole dabei.
mfg
SirNeo


----------



## foxx21 (21. Januar 2002)

jo danke für den tip aber ich habe keinen plan von js und das muss man ja in js konfiguieren oder?


----------



## SirNeo (21. Januar 2002)

Ne das ist DHTML, das Konfigurieren sollte recht einfach sein, meist gibst du da einfach eine Struktur für dein Menü vor und tauscht einfach die Fraben aus. Bei dem ein oder anderen Menü kannst du auch noch Grafiken vorgeben, sollte aber an sich alles erklärt sein.


----------



## sam (21. Januar 2002)

such bei meinen link mal nach dem menü-generator  
bratta hat da ausgezeichnete arbeit geleistet...könnte sogar meine mutter


----------



## Christoph (21. Januar 2002)

schau dir die  mal an

oder für hier 

mfg Hochi


----------



## paraphan (24. Februar 2002)

geile links! genau das hab ich gesucht!


----------

